# Batch 2 Blotto RTA (Funky Colours) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/11/19)

Loving these new funky colours for the new Blotto.







Get them here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...lotto-rta-new-colours-batch-2-by-vaping-bogan

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

